# Request to identify this plant



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

My mom brought me this today. She called it a honey & butter plant. Supposedly spreads well where planted and has yellow blooms. It does smell sweet. She said the bees will work it.


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

Possibly wintercress/yellow rocket?


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

That is a Euphorbia bloom. Not quite sure which variety


----------



## Kuro (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes looks like euphorbia but I have only seen flies on euphorbias.


----------



## Knisely (Oct 26, 2013)

Agree with euphorbia. Maybe Euphobia mellifera? That’s supposed to be honey-scented.


----------

